# Kahr Customer Service



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

Was just wondering if any of you guys have had to send your Kahr in for repair. If so how long did it take to get it back? I just sent the slide from my MK-9 to have new night sights installed. I purchased a MK-9 Elite 98 from my local gun shop as "NEW" I didn't find out until after I bought it that they stopped producing the 98 in 2003. I guess they can sell it as new because it had never been shot. I found out is wasn't brand new because the night sights were to dim. So I sent the slide to have new sights installed per Kahr.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've only ever had to fix one thing on my Kahr K-98 Elite and that was a magazine catch. They sent me the parts free of charge in about 3 days. Pretty good service.

As far as your gun is concerned... it is new. The sights have about a 10 year life span. The fact that the gun is old enough for the sights to have dimmed doesn't come into account as to weather it's new or not.


----------



## jsn27282 (Jun 27, 2009)

I just bought a new cw9 & it didn't have a trigger lock. i emailed kahr & within 3 days had a new one sent to me via mail.


----------

